
Ask HN: Remote team video chat suggestions? - sandinmyjoints
Google Hangouts is OK but what out there is better? Use cases:<p>- small meetings of 3-6 participants all in different places, with one person presenting<p>- larger meetings of 7-20 participants, a subset of which are together in one room at headquarters, during which multiple people present<p>Wishlist:<p>- reasonable CPU usage -- doesn&#x27;t make doing anything else during a meeting feel sluggish<p>- high-quality audio<p>- adjustable-quality video<p>- hardware solution for headquarters so no one person has to host the meeting, and setup can be done once overall, not once per meeting<p>- ability to choose which video feed to maximize (as opposed to always maximizing, say, the presenter)
======
tracker1
Take a look at Skype Enterprise (formerly Lync)... it has a lot of what you're
looking for... I feel that hangout's 3rd party plugins/integration is often
better though.

I can say that working in an environment with proper outlook+lync setup tends
to be _VERY_ nice... though I've worked in plenty that haven't had that
integration.

For smaller orgs, combined with an Office365 sub is probably the more cost
effective solution. Also, the mac integration is not as good as on windows,
but getting better.

~~~
sandinmyjoints
Cool, thanks for the rec!

